# Rally of Electric Vehicles



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

Hopefully everyone would come forward to join in this green initiative. It is always highly encouraged to contribute towards green efforts leading to a more healthy environment. The electric vehicle industry is one platform for us to show our support for such a movement and it becomes an easily available platform for us to participate and learn about its progress.


----------

